# Rangers to honor fallen Soldiers



## Ravage (Jan 18, 2011)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2011/January 11/110118-01.html

HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD, Ga. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 18, 2011) –  1st Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment will honor the lives of seven Rangers killed in action at a ceremony Jan. 21at 11 a.m. at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga. 

The fallen are:

Sgt. Jonathan Kellylee Peney, 22, a native of Marietta, Ga., was killed by enemy fire while moving under heavy fire to provide aid to a wounded Ranger in Kandahar province, Afghanistan, June 1, 2010. He is survived by his wife Kristin E. Peney of Savannah, Ga., and his mother Sue L. Peney of LaGrange, Ga.

Spc. Joseph Whiting Dimock, II, 21, a native of Wildwood, Ill., died in Afghanistan when an explosion occurred in an ammunition holding facility while conducting an inventory, July 10, 2010. He is survived by his parents Joseph and Ellen Dimock of Wildwood, Ill.

Sgt. Justin Bradley Allen, 23, a native of Coal Grove, Ohio, was leading an assault on an enemy position, in Kandahar province, Afghanistan, when he was mortally wounded by enemy small arms fire, July 18, 2010. He is survived by his parents Roger and Bonnie Sue Allen of Coal Grove, Ohio.

Sgt. Martin Anthony Lugo, 24, a native of Tucson, Ariz., was seriously wounded in a fire fight with the enemy during a combat operation in Logar province, Afghanistan. He was treated immediately by unit medical personnel and quickly evacuated to the nearest treatment facility where he died of his wounds, Aug. 19, 2010. He is survived by his father Martin Lugo, his mother Maria Marin and step-father Esteban Oropeza; and his sister Leslie Bencic and his brother-in-law Christopher Bencic; all of Tucson, Ariz. 

Spc. Christopher Shane Wright, 23, a native of Tollesboro, Ky., was seriously wounded in a fire fight with enemy forces during a combat operation in Konar province, Afghanistan. He was treated immediately by unit medical personnel and quickly evacuated to the nearest treatment facility where he died of his wounds, Aug. 19, 2010. He is survived by his father, James Cochran and stepmother, Michele Cochran of Tollesboro, Ky., and his mother Linda Wright Dennis of Jeffersonville, Ind.

Sgt. 1st Class Lance Herman Vogeler, 29, a native of Frederick, Md., was killed by enemy indirect fire during a heavy firefight while conducting combat operations in Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 1, 2010. He is survived by his wife Melissa Lee Vogeler of Savannah, Ga., his son Kyle Vogeler, his daughter Madison Eyler and his parents Timothy and Donna Vogeler of Frederick, Md.

Staff Sgt. Kevin Matthew Pape, 30, a native of Fort Wayne., Ind., was killed by enemy forces during a heavy firefight while conducting combat operations in Konar province, Afghanistan, Nov. 16, 2010. He is survived by his wife Amelia Rose Pape, his daughter Anneka Sue, both of Savannah, Ga., and his father Marc Dennis Pape and his sister Kristen Michele Pape, both of Fort Wayne, Ind.

Media who wish to attend this event are to call the Regimental Public Affairs Office at 706-545-4260 or 706-604-5114 or email 75rgrpao@soc.mil.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Rest in peace Rangers. 

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, most in their early 20's.  So young.
May you all Rest In Peace.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 19, 2011)

Rough year for 1/75.

May they all be at Gods table, ready for inspection.

Blue Skies Always. Rest easy Brothers.

~S~


----------



## scrapdog (Jan 23, 2011)

R.I.P. Hate to see such great young men cut down in thier prime.


----------



## scrapdog (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www2.wsav.com/news/2011/jan/21/fallen-savannah-rangers-remembered-ar-1370849/

It has a video along with the article. Thought some may want to watch it.


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

RIP to the fallen, and to their families and friends back at home. My condolences to the men of 1/75 with whom they served.

RLTW.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 27, 2011)

Rest in Peace fallen Warriors.  My condolences to family and the brothers in 1/75.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2011)

RIP Rangers


----------

